

“What if Michael Bay did our developer recruiting video?” - bobpritchett
http://bobpritchett.com/2013/03/what-if-michael-bay-did-our-developer-recruiting-video/

======
pushingpixels
Watched video, laughed, would not apply. This was pretty obviously done
without any input from developers.

"Code that matters", Free Soda, and Ping Pong? Those are the selling points of
working at logos.com? You can keep them. How about things that matter like:

    
    
        * we actually use TDD
        * you don't have to work til 10PM every night
        * deadlines are based on real estimates, not #'s made up by managers
        * you'll get to learn and use new technologies on the job
        * we fix existing bugs before building new features
        * developers get a quiet, private offices to work in
    

I could go on. But I've got work to do in my quiet, private office working
with a language I've always wanted to use but never had a chance to at any
other job.

~~~
david-mitchell
It's difficult to convey many of those things in a video (although we're
working on it for next time).

I've been a developer at Logos for seven years, and it is a pretty incredible
place.

* We're very light on management, and we generally try to have as little of it as possible.

* When faced with deadlines, we choose to cut features and polish what we have rather than insist on crazy hours.

* Our Architect goes home at 4:30 nearly every day. (flexible hours!)

* Logos is an environment of constant learning. Developers are encouraged to find the right tool for whatever job is at hand—we won't try every new thing just because its new, but we're not dogmatic about our current technology stack, either.

Of course, the best thing about Logos is the people. We're all working to
improve our craft, and there's a culture of trust that is not common—we don't
even have a vacation policy, for example.

------
monitron
It hurts how this video pokes fun at the "trying too hard" style of recruiting
(using "code ninjas" in air quotes) while simultaneously itself trying way,
way, way, WAY too hard.

And I just came away with the impression that the protagonist has a massive
unchecked ego and would probably be a terrible person to work with.

While I'm at it, it would benefit from tighter editing.

Bagpipes were a nice touch, though.

------
jfoutz
Cute. If nothing else, I watched it. Video is really engaging, but i'm not
sure you're really looking for developers that are quite as committed to
procrastination as those who will spend 3 minutes watching an ad. OTOH,
everything seems to indicate hiring is really hard. maybe this will pull some
great talent for you.

I think your 24 pack was actually a 12 pack.

------
precisioncoder
I Googled your company and I guess you write bible software? For non-religious
coders is there a reason your code matters? If you're looking specifically for
Christian coders it might be good to specify that in the video. If there is a
reason why non-Christian coders would think their code matters in your company
it would be good to specify that as well.

~~~
bobpritchett
We are looking for fantastic coders, not 'Christian coders'; we don't
discriminate on religious grounds. We believe what we're doing matters because
it helps people study the Bible, helps pastors spend less time in the library
and more with people, helps groups connect and share with each other, etc.
Whatever you believe, tools that help people pursue their passion, learn new
things, and connect with others are worthwhile: that's code that matters.

~~~
parsnips
Amen brotha?

------
gnosis
Rule #1: show, not tell.

Why does their code supposedly matter? We'll never know..

------
neilk
I think there's a chance that the filmmakers' joke is on whoever commissioned
it. Robotically saying 'code that matters' over and over, emphasized in absurd
ways – sounds like they're making fun of the brief.

------
the-come-ons
That guy kind of looks like whiskycraig.

